
Pyramid Tracks: Obscure, retro, and weird royalty free music - Boxfreshpidge
https://pyramidtracks.com
======
founderling

        Terms and Conditions
    
        This website is operated by Pyramid tracks.
        Throughout the site, the terms “we”, “us” and
        “our” refer to Pyramid tracks. Pyramid tracks
        offers this website, including all information,
        tools and services available from this site to
        you, the user, conditioned upon your acceptance
        of all terms, conditions, policies and notices
        stated here.
    

I wonder how these type of nonsense "TOS" that are on so many Show HNs these
days came up for the first time.

A fantasy name like "Pyramid Tracks" is not a legal entity. So it cannot
operate a website or make a contract with the visitor/customer.

~~~
the-dude
In The Netherlands you are obliged to mention your Chambre of Commerce ID if
you are selling ( directly to consumers ).

------
the-dude
What exactly does royalty free mean when I need put my tracks into a shopping
cart?

I have been using [https://bensound.com](https://bensound.com), which is much
nicer ( not affiliated ).

~~~
tjr
[https://www.bensound.com/licensing](https://www.bensound.com/licensing)

They aren't zero-cost, either, unless you use the music in accordance with
their Creative Commons licensing option.

~~~
the-dude
Fair enough, but that is my use case. I find 'royalty free' misleading.

~~~
mintplant
This is the standard use of "royalty free". I think you're in error here, not
the site.

------
mrozel
I actual quite enjoy the music but the "pyramidtracks.com" voice kept me from
listening and browsing the site.

~~~
megapatch
It took me some time to realize that this is not part of the music... :)

------
jlujan
Layout is very similar to
[https://artlist.io/page/aboutus](https://artlist.io/page/aboutus)

~~~
the-dude
Interesting find. Whois does not show correlation ( site is almost identical
).

------
torbjorn
This website rejects long passwords and provides the message "your password
must be at least 6 characters" when doing so.

Otherwise, cool. I signed up.

------
ydnaclementine
Very cool resource! If I was making a game, I would use this a ton for
background music, etc

~~~
mikkom
If you would be making a game, you should also probably check
[http://freemusicarchive.org/](http://freemusicarchive.org/)

~~~
baxrob
Note it changed hands last year and is replicated at archive.org and
soundcloud

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Music_Archive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Music_Archive)

[https://archive.org/details/freemusicarchive](https://archive.org/details/freemusicarchive)
[https://soundcloud.com/freemusicarchive](https://soundcloud.com/freemusicarchive)

------
theandrewbailey
After clicking around a few artists and albums, playing a particular track in
the list plays the wrong track (what it's playing is often not even listed).

